# What's a good 2 finger spray gun?



## bradleyheathhays (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey I'm new to commercial painting and I'm just getting in a decent pump the Graco 210 ES. I don't know a whole lot about the different gun models out there, but it looks like this Graco comes with a 4 finger trigger gun, and I think I'd like a 2 finger trigger much better.


What decent gun would you recommend? Nothing too expensive please, just looking for something good quality but not high end.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

upgrade to a (minimum) graco 490 and the included graco 2 finger contractor gun.
https://www.portlandcompressor.com/...max-ii-490-pc-pro-airless-sprayer-hi-boy.aspx


Or just the (new) contractor graco gun.
https://www.portlandcompressor.com/...-x-contractor-airless-spray-gun-2-finger.aspx


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

bradleyheathhays said:


> Hey I'm new to commercial painting and I'm just getting in a decent pump the Graco 210 ES. I don't know a whole lot about the different gun models out there, but it looks like this Graco comes with a 4 finger trigger gun, and I think I'd like a 2 finger trigger much better.
> 
> 
> What decent gun would you recommend? Nothing too expensive please, just looking for something good quality but not high end.


I prefer the Graco Silver Plus gun. I own 4 of them and haven't had to repack any of them yet. They are far more durable than the contractor 2 guns. They produce a beautiful finish.

The only downside is you need to meticulously strain your paint. These guns don't have a filter. No biggie when using reversible tips.

http://www.graco.com/za/en/products/contractor/silver-plus-gun.html

$189 

https://goo.gl/4QGxjJ


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> I prefer the Graco Silver Plus gun. I own 4 of them and haven't had to repack any of them yet. They are far more durable than the contractor 2 guns. They produce a beautiful finish.
> 
> The only downside is you need to meticulously strain your paint. These guns don't have a filter. No biggie when using reversible tips.
> 
> ...



The new graco contractor guns are much better than the old contractor 2 gun. I like them a lot and have good feedback from them. IMO having a filter in the gun out weighs the benefits of the direct feed from the silver plus.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

bradleyheathhays said:


> Hey I'm new to commercial painting and I'm just getting in a decent pump the Graco 210 ES. I don't know a whole lot about the different gun models out there, but it looks like this Graco comes with a 4 finger trigger gun, and I think I'd like a 2 finger trigger much better.
> 
> 
> What decent gun would you recommend? Nothing too expensive please, just looking for something good quality but not high end.


If you want to save some money and buy a cheaper quality gun here is a great deal. You get contractor gun + 50' hose + whip hose for $180 + shipping

https://goo.gl/jsDQzX


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't get the new Titan gun, it sucks. It is a paint to get the handle off to change/clean the filter. For me it did not last long before spitting and there is no adjustment. 

G10 for me all the way.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Titan sucks, period. Enough said about that one.


*Graco - FTX* gun...ALL day long. Best gun for the multi-use. 
A lot of contractor's don't know about it because the stores very rarely stock them. Everyone being a cheap a** as usual is why. 


Silver gun is okay, higher psi work horse, but it has draw backs and the trigger pull isn't all that light. 



Do yourself a favor and upgrade just a few dollars more and get the FTX. Trust me, you won't be disappointed and it's design allows it to outlast the life of the contractor series guns.


Your welcome. 


*Edit*:
http://www.graco.com/us/en/products/contractor/contractor-and-ftx-guns.html


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I like these..


http://www.tritechindustries.com/airless-spray-guns.php


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I just bought a new contractor 2 gun and they are ok,but i had to file down the handle at the top of the barrel, too sharp an edge.Design flaw. I still like the old style, a bit smaller and a tad lighter. Never liked a round barrel gun. Must have a gun filter. The first thing to go on the tri tech guns would be the huge hanging hook, looks like a great thing to snag on just about everything. Keep it simple.


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Jul 20, 2018)

Big thanks on all the replies. Couple follow ups...



- monkey you suggested getting at minimum a graco 490 instead of this new graco 210ES. The 490 is about $500 more. I very much like the idea of a digital readout, especially since I'm so new, but does it have any other features that would make the extra $ worth it?


- as for the gun, I'm sure they all have their good attributes, but as a new guy based on the advice I'll probably go with the FTX. Would anyone have an objection to this gun? Just to make sure, it does have an in-gun filter yes?


Wait a second though, that link to the FTX shows a 4 finger trigger. Does it come in a 2 finger? That's a big reason why I'm wanting to change guns.


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

woodcoyote said:


> Titan sucks, period. Enough said about that one.
> 
> 
> *Graco - FTX* gun...ALL day long. Best gun for the multi-use.
> ...


Yep. Thats the one!

Paint Tsunami!

Peter


----------

